# Politics and News > Rants, Opinions, Observations >  The FLOTUS Above Us

## Trinnity

Hey, Michelle, it's us down here. What are you doing today?

----------

kk8 (01-20-2013)

----------


## Trinnity

OMG, is she trying to be _cool_?

----------

kk8 (01-20-2013)

----------


## Trinnity

What do you think of the latest look?

----------


## Trinnity

The royal couple are getting their second crowning today....



The media openly alluding to his godly stature. Aren't we NOT supposed to worship false idols?

----------

kk8 (01-20-2013)

----------


## Trinnity

Eat yer peas

----------


## The XL

Lol, second coming of what, exactly?  Aids?  The bubonic plague?

----------


## kk8

> What do you think of the latest look?


I actually like it better....although I would prefer that we weren't paying for her new make-over this year. Did you see the picture of obama being sworn in today?  His daughters look absolutely miserable.

----------


## Trinnity

> Lol, second coming of what, exactly?  Aids?  The bubonic plague?


The Russian Revolution is more like it.

----------

Coolwalker (01-21-2013)

----------


## Trinnity

I wish I were in Hawaii....instead of here and him yappin'. <sigh>

----------

kk8 (01-20-2013)

----------


## Trinnity

Does my ass look fat in this?

----------

kk8 (01-20-2013)

----------


## Trinnity

Uh, yeah, like I care what they think....

----------

kk8 (01-20-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

Just my opinion, but I think this is a bit low. Obama is President. She's just his wife, and those are just his kids. Attack him all you want, but leave his family alone. It's just a respect thing.

----------


## birddog

> I wish I were in Hawaii....instead of here and him yappin'. <sigh>


She should be in Congress.  After all, a group of baboons is called a "Congress!"

----------


## Trinnity

> Just my opinion, but I think this is a bit low. Obama is President. She's just his wife, and those are just his kids. Attack him all you want, but leave his family alone. It's just a respect thing.


I didn't say a word about his kids. SHE is fair game.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> I didn't say a word about his kids. SHE is fair game.


It was a general statement. And I don't think she is, anymore than Laura Bush was or Ann Romney would have been.

----------


## Calypso Jones

They were.  and still M'obama gets the kid glove treatment because of the left and unfortunately, folks like you Thinker.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> They were.  and still M'obama gets the kid glove treatment because of the left and unfortunately, folks like you Thinker.


Yes, I believe in the Golden Rule and think being the better person makes my enemy look like a worse person than me. So shoot me.

----------


## Dan40

> Just my opinion, but I think this is a bit low. Obama is President. She's just his wife, and those are just his kids. Attack him all you want, but leave his family alone. It's just a respect thing.


She uses the bully pulpit of the FLOTUS, she gets both the plus and minus that comes with it.

----------


## Guest

If a First Lady didn't talk at all people would say she was an aloof bitch. I dunno,  think families should always be off limits and they should especially be off limits to the types of comments that ridicule their appearance and/or make inferences to members of the primate family.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> She uses the bully pulpit of the FLOTUS, she gets both the plus and minus that comes with it.


Doesn't mean it's right.

----------


## Guest

Call her a jerk, an asshole, etc but...refrain from her appearance and refrain from comparing her to primates.  That's just...low class and an easy pull.

----------


## Calypso Jones

well there ARE all those words that they use on Palin.  That Okay?

----------


## Guest

> well there ARE all those words that they use on Palin.  That Okay?


You mean when Palin was First Lady?  No, that can't be right.  You mean when she was a politician running for office.  

And to the point, no, it is never okay to use words like that.  I didn't grow up in a barn.  Because a bunch of vulgarians use the C word doesn't make it okay for me to use it.  

--and by the way no one ever commented unfavorably on her appearance or compared her to a beast.

----------


## Dan40

> Doesn't mean it's right.


CERTAINLY its right.  She uses her power of position to promote her opinion.  This is the USA, we have the right to state our opinion of her and her opinions.  If the kids speak out, they can expect differing opinions as well.  And this would be true even IF usama had ever done anything to deserve respect, which he has not.

----------


## Guest

> CERTAINLY its right.  She uses her power of position to promote her opinion.  This is the USA, we have the right to state our opinion of her and her opinions.  If the kids speak out, they can expect differing opinions as well.  And this would be true even IF usama had ever done anything to deserve respect, which he has not.


Yes, yes, you have every right to say what you want about the FLOTUS.  Just as I have every right to say what I think breaches the level of taste and class.

What ever happened to saying: _I think she wields her power inappropriately and I dislike her immensely?_

----------


## countryboy

I think she wields her power inappropriately and I dislike her immensely.

----------

The XL (01-20-2013)

----------


## Guest

> I think she wields her power inappropriately and I dislike her immensely.


I agree.  I also think she, not Barak, runs the White House because she comes across like she thought of the words coming out of her own mouth and he seems like he's rehearsing.

Just a theory.

----------


## countryboy

> I agree.  I also think she, not Barak, runs the White House because she comes across like she thought of the words coming out of her own mouth and he seems like he's rehearsing.
> 
> Just a theory.


Hey, you don't have me on ignore after all. I was gettin' a little worried.....and sad.  :Sad20:

----------


## Guest

> Hey, you don't have me on ignore after all. I was gettin' a little worried.....and sad.


Why would I have you on ignore?   :Frown: 

The only time I've ignored anyone is when they bring up my faith, call the USMC murderers, or ...nope that's it.  And then it's only so that I don't do disservice to either when I go apeshit on someone.

----------


## countryboy

> Why would I have you on ignore?  
> 
> The only time I've ignored anyone is when they bring up my faith, call the USMC murderers, or ...nope that's it.  And then it's only so that I don't do disservice to either when I go apeshit on someone.


Never mind, just glad.  :Smile:

----------


## Trinnity

> It was a general statement. And I don't think she is, anymore than Laura Bush was or Ann Romney would have been.


That all depends. Laura Bush was demure and modest. Anne Romney has never been a first lady so her case is moot. Michelle is fair game because of the way she had behaved, things she's said, the way she dresses (some of it has been horrible) and her lavish vacations and such.

----------

Calypso Jones (01-20-2013),OceanloverOH (01-20-2013)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> You mean when Palin was First Lady? No, that can't be right. You mean when she was a politician running for office. 
> 
> And to the point, no, it is never okay to use words like that. I didn't grow up in a barn. Because a bunch of vulgarians use the C word doesn't make it okay for me to use it.
> --and by the way no one ever commented unfavorably on her appearance or compared her to a beast.


tina fey did in an offhand way....no...what they did was to attack her character, her intelligence, her family.

----------

kk8 (01-21-2013)

----------


## Calypso Jones

why can't the right play the same way in which the left has set the rules.  Their side has to be fair game for ridicule too.  Bush was called chimp and other primate references.  THis dude with his ears more than fits the name.

----------


## Guest

> That all depends. Laura Bush was demure and modest. Anne Romney has never been a first lady so her case is moot. Michelle is fair game because of the way she had behaved, things she's said, the way she dresses (some of it has been horrible) and her lavish vacations and such.


When I was at Georgetown, Bush's daughters boozed it up all over the city.  We saw them falling down drunk at the Grog and Tavern one night.  Still wouldn't compare them to primates or make fun of them in a way that implied they are one step from Planet of the Apes.

I think that it is okay to comment on people's politics or how they behave, but people start in on their appearance and I think that is not a "good" thing to do and here is why...

Young black women who are just minding their own business, doing their own thing see pictures of Michelle compared to apes or hear how she looks like a man with a wig, they will look at their own faces, their own bodies and it will indirectly hurt them as they compare and/or think "is that what they say about me when I'm not around?"

If you say: Her politics SUCK.

No one is hurt.

I dunno, I try to shy away from looks based stuff because it's just...smarmy.  We don't do it to men as much and it just seems shitty.

----------


## Guest

> why can't the right play the same way in which the left has set the rules.  Their side has to be fair game for ridicule too.  Bush was called chimp and other primate references.  THis dude with his ears more than fits the name.


You can, but then you've fallen into the gutter with low class assholes.  I don't want to do that.  I'd rather beat them with good arguments in the courts, grass roots campaigns, and appealing to their "better angels".

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> why can't the right play the same way in which the left has set the rules.


Well, it depends. For those of us who follow the Bible, either the 75% Judaism bits or the 25% Christian bits, we're called to higher standards. Even if you don't follow the Bible but believe in good v. evil, good always triumphs over evil, and it does so WITHOUT being evil. In fact, it's precisely BECAUSE it avoids evil that it always wins. 

So do what you will. I don't care. All I'm saying is if you return evil with evil, you are no different than the evil you claim to oppose. The reason America is in the place it is in is because we've decided that opposing evil with good is no longer right, that wrong must be met with more wrong to be defeated.

----------


## Trinnity

> Call her a jerk, an asshole, etc but...refrain from her appearance and refrain from comparing her to primates.  That's just...low class and an easy pull.


I promise I'll never accuse her of being a primate.

----------


## Trinnity

> I agree.  I also think she, not Barak, runs the White House because she comes across like she thought of the words coming out of her own mouth and he seems like he's rehearsing.
> 
> Just a theory.


Sorry, wrong. Valerie Jarret runs the White House and everyone in it (except Michelle) including Barack. Count. on. it.

----------


## Guest

> Sorry, wrong. Valerie Jarret runs the White House and everyone in it (except Michelle) including Barack. Count. on. it.


No doubt she's the HBIC.

----------

Trinnity (01-20-2013)

----------


## Trinnity

> tina fey did in an offhand way....no...what they did was to attack her character, her intelligence, her family.


Especially David Letterman. He said something about Palin's younger daughter last year, I think...about her being slutty ...can't exactly remember....didn't have something to do with baseball or a baseball game?

----------


## Trinnity

I started the thread because I was bored, and I think she's a bully and I don't like her. I'd never call her, him, them, their kids etc monkey or apelike. That's just low. She does have an ass like a small truck though, and a mouth to match.  :Toothy9:

----------


## Guest

> tina fey did in an offhand way....no...what they did was to attack her character, her intelligence, her family.


And right beside her was a pregnant woman dressed up to look like a dyke version of Hillary Clinton and she was made fun of, too...this is my point entirely, that women are treated differently and we shouldn't be participating.

Do you remember how Monica Lewinsky was made fun of?  Did you listen to what was said about Hillary and her "cankles"?

We don't pick apart men for their looks.  We don't.  We only do this to women.  I just don't like it.  Make fun of their politics, not their looks, their families, etc.  Of course progressives will say this shit, but that's because they live with an anything goes morality.  I don't.  There are lines of decency that I draw for myself.

----------


## Guest

> I started the thread because I was bored, and I think she's a bully and I don't like her. I'd never call her, him, them, their kids etc monkey or apelike. That's just low. She does have an ass like a small truck though, and a mouth to match.


You didn't...someone else slipped the ape reference in.  I don't like that.   :Frown: 

She's a bully because she's a progressive.  They are the busy bodies of the world.  Everybody's business is their business.

----------


## Trinnity

> You didn't...


Oh I know....I would NEVER ever cross that line.



> someone else slipped the ape reference in.


I must have missed that.



> She's a bully because she's a progressive.  They are the busy bodies of the world.  Everybody's business is their business.


Yes, yes, and yes - you nailed that.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Oh I know....I would NEVER ever cross that line.
> I must have missed that.
> Yes, yes, and yes - you nailed that.


Buuut, here's the rub - we have to return evil with _good_. Otherwise, how can we claim to be any better?

----------


## Dan40

> Yes, yes, you have every right to say what you want about the FLOTUS.  Just as I have every right to say what I think breaches the level of taste and class.
> 
> What ever happened to saying: _I think she wields her power inappropriately and I dislike her immensely?_



You say what You want, I say what I want.  She has power and uses it, and can expect other opinions.  And I don't dislike her, I think she is another misguided buffoon like her husband.

----------


## Guest

> You say what You want, I say what I want.  She has power and uses it, and can expect other opinions.  And I don't dislike her, I think she is another misguided buffoon like her husband.


Now, was that so hard to say something without using the Cbomb, monkey references, or other anti-woman comments?  Nope.

----------


## birddog

She does have a face like a baboon.  I have seen a few white people the same way, so my opinion has nothing to do with her color.  The poor thing is homely, and does little good in buying expensive clothes but to make herself look garish.  Of course, what she says and represents in ideology is the most offensive aspect of her.

----------


## Trinnity

> Buuut, here's the rub - we have to return evil with _good_. Otherwise, how can we claim to be any better?


I do not make such claims. Not being mean here, but none of this is about bragging rights. I'm human and sometimes I'm not very nice. I don't like her and sometimes I'm gonna make fun of her. She comes across as "better that them" and pushy, and she's gonna be poked at by more than just little ole me. That's just the breaks. Sorry.

----------


## Guest

> I do not make such claims. Not being mean here, but none of this is about bragging rights. I'm human and sometimes I'm not very nice. I don't like her and sometimes I'm gonna make fun of her. She comes across as "better that them" and pushy, and she's gonna be poked at by more than just little ole me. That's just the breaks. Sorry.


I get that.  I'm not very nice either (until I'm reminded to be).  I just don't like (and you don't do this) when we rip apart women's looks instead of their politics.  It's demeaning to us as a gender--yes, I sound like a progressive saying it, but...it's true.  I work in a man's world.  I am a minority in my profession.  I hate when words like "hysterical" are used to describe my being plain old angry.  I hate when I'm called "cute".  I hate when my gender is brought up instead of my performance.  There is this female attorney at another firm who is not the smallest woman if you get my drift.  There are many overweight attorneys in law, but she is the only one whose looks are made an issue of.

During Monica-gate Bill Clinton was pushing maximum density and was best friends with McDonald's, but it was Monica that got the fat card played.

I don't like the looks stuff.  That's me, personally.  I mean, we just don't do it with men.

----------


## Trinnity

> She does have a face like a baboon.  I have seen a few white people the same way, so my opinion has nothing to do with her color.  The poor thing is homely, and does little good in buying expensive clothes but to make herself look garish.  Of course, what she says and represents in ideology is the most offensive aspect of her.


Hang on now.  She was not attractive, but didn't have a face like a baboon. 

Despite people doing things like this for exaggeration, sarcasm, a laugh, or for spite...






....no one really has a face like a baboon.

BUT, she has surely had some bits of plastic surgery. Take a look:

 

Then ^ (pre 2009)

Now (after 2009)



No, I don't think that's just due to a good makeup artist. And I must say in all fairness, in some of the more recent pictures, she is lovely. I'm still not a_ fan_ ~

Btw, I think she's had a nose job.

----------


## Guest

The Sarah Jessica Parker looks like a horse website, funny but evil.  I'm not saying this shit isn't funny, but...I can't participate.  Some day the bloom will be gone from my looks and I would hope that people are kind.

----------


## Dan40

> Now, was that so hard to say something without using the Cbomb, monkey references, or other anti-woman comments?  Nope.


Link to when I ever did?  Don't paint me with your brush.  And what is the Cbomb?  Remember I'm old and went to school when students were taught something.  We had A bombs to worry about, that was plenty.

The nastiest thing I say about MO's looks is that she looks like she's got a plug of Copenhagen in her lip.  Because she does look like she's got a plug workin'.

----------



----------


## Trinnity

The C bomb is the word.... cunt

(put your cursor over the black box to see the work)

----------


## Dan40

> The C bomb is the word.... cunt
> 
> (put your cursor over the black box to see the work)


Its just a word. One of perhaps THOUSANDS used for that body part. Some of the sexiest, most sensual women I've known readily used it to advantage.
In my lifetime, fuck, was NEVER used in mixed company.  Today people seem unable to converse without using it in front of kids and nuns, or anyone else.
And now that I know what it is, I have to say that sometimes it is the best and only word to describe some people.  The WWOW* Pelosi would be one.

*Wicked Witch Of the West. :Blahblah:

----------

OceanloverOH (01-21-2013)

----------


## Trinnity

Fair enough. I really dislike the word and you won't see me using it. Pelosi....yick!

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

Don't tell anyone I posted that...

----------

Paperback Writer (01-21-2013)

----------


## Paperback Writer

Wot's the big deal with yanks and that word?  I almost got me arsed kicked in a pub in the states using it.  It's every other word out a blokes mouth here when you're at the pub.

----------


## Trinnity

> Wot's the big deal with yanks and that word?  I almost got me arsed kicked in a pub in the states using it.  It's every other word out a blokes mouth here when you're at the pub.


It's just considered really low-down demeaning, vulgar, and frankly- vile. It's the worst thing you could ever call a woman. I don't like to see it and I've basically asked the members to please make it rare around here. I don't prohibit any word, however.

----------



----------


## countryboy

> Wot's the big deal with yanks and that word?  I almost got me arsed kicked in a pub in the states using it.  It's every other word out a blokes mouth here when you're at the pub.


Across the pond you use it to describe another man, right? Here, it is perhaps THE most offensive word you can call a female, or even use to refer to a female. Not sure why women find it soooo offensive, but.....they do.

----------


## countryboy

> Don't tell anyone I posted that...


OMFGosh! That's some funny shit right there.

----------


## Paperback Writer

> Across the pond you use it to describe another man, right? Here, it is perhaps THE most offensive word you can call a female, or even use to refer to a female. Not sure why women find it soooo offensive, but.....they do.


Yes, that's what we call each other when someone supports the wrong football team.  "Fanny" is more vulgar.  You say that word around Americans and the floor falls out.  It's quite hysterical considering how often it's said here.

----------


## OceanloverOH

> Yes, that's what we call each other when someone supports the wrong football team.  "Fanny" is more vulgar.  You say that word around Americans and the floor falls out.  It's quite hysterical considering how often it's said here.


Writer, "fanny" doesn't mean the same thing U.S. as it does Brit.  Here, it's a rather cute term for a person's bottom.  In Brit, it's the "c" bomb, but worse.

----------


## Paperback Writer

> Writer, "fanny" doesn't mean the same thing U.S. as it does Brit.  Here, it's a rather cute term for a person's bottom.  In Brit, it's the "c" bomb, but worse.


I was in the States a few years back and we passed a store called "Frugal Fanny's".  I laughed my arse off.

----------


## Guest

> I was in the States a few years back and we passed a store called "Frugal Fanny's".  I laughed my arse off.


"...the whorehouse for those on the dole."    :Wink:

----------

Paperback Writer (01-21-2013)

----------


## Paperback Writer

> "...the whorehouse for those on the dole."


D'ya still have the picture?  I'd love to have it.

----------


## Trinnity



----------



----------

